# Combo Incl/ Spinning Roundhouse in Response to Main Critique



## KangTsai (Aug 19, 2016)

I payed attention to setting up the kick. I only need to prove I can still easily throw this kick without a windup like in my last video.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 19, 2016)

This isn't about your kick but your punches I know your probably just throwing them to set up the kick but your jab isn't getting the full range your stopping it short and your cross you need to turn your hips same with the hook. I know your punches aren't the focus of this but you should try not to get into bad habits even when shadow boxing and working on other things


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 19, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> This isn't about your kick but your punches I know your probably just throwing them to set up the kick but your jab isn't getting the full range your stopping it short and your cross you need to turn your hips same with the hook. I know your punches aren't the focus of this but you should try not to get into bad habits even when shadow boxing and working on other things


Yeah I noticed that. I didn't put full effort into those punches.


----------

